# 9-26 gearbox and shaft



## Philip Waugh (Jan 19, 2018)

Saw part # for a replacement shaft and gearbox to replace the damaged gears in my blower a while ago but can't seem to find it now. The parts Fitch only shows separate parts but not whole.
I think someone mentioned they had a replacement unit from Husqvarna but can't find that post also


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

What Model Number?


----------



## Philip Waugh (Jan 19, 2018)

Sorry forgot== model #954200927


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

1--#506-69 95 01 Impeller shaft
2--#506-70 15 01 auger gear
Get Ready For Sticker Shock
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/husqvarna/506701501
Husqvarna Worm - 5066995-01
Time to Pull Motor and Scrap Machine


----------



## Philip Waugh (Jan 19, 2018)

I guess I didn't explain myself---I know the numbers of the 2 gears but what I am looking for is the number for complete replacement unit(main shaft from motor with gear on it into housing with gear in it not individual parts. Someone posted here back last year to check with dealer as they offered this as a replacement instead of separate. I am asking because I am looking at a N.O.S. replacement unit but it has a part # but not sure of the exact replacement product. They say it fits Craftsman and Husqvarna units.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Good Luck.


----------

